# Transfer programs between Tivo boxes after new interface no longer an option?



## qman68 (May 31, 2004)

I have 2 Tivo boxes a TiVo BOLT 500 GB and TiVo Series 5 Roamio. I have always been able to transfer programs between the 2 boxes. Recently received the menu upgrade on both of my Tivo Boxes and I can no longer find how to transfer programs. Is this no longer an option? 

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

You can still do so, but it needs to be done on http://online.tivo.com under the Manage -> Transfer Recordings page, not on the boxes themselves.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

Will they ever change to the old way again? i dont use smart phones and i hate to go turn on my computer just to transfer a show.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Small steps. But you know, what the TiVo online interface gives you many more management options that you may appreciate. At the very least check it out.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> Will they ever change to the old way again? i dont use smart phones and i hate to go turn on my computer just to transfer a show.


In an effort to be more like cable company DVRs, Tivo has decided to make this feature as inconvenient and as hard to use as possible.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

reneg said:


> In an effort to be more like cable company DVRs, Tivo has decided to make this feature as inconvenient and as hard to use as possible.


That's not at all a correct statement and you know it.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JACKASTOR said:


> That's not at all a correct statement and you know it.


Tivo Online SUCKS!!! If they fixed it MAYBE some people would not complain about this stupidity of what they have done with Tivo to Tivo transfers.

Load ALL files in one page WITHOUT having to scroll Continuously to see more entries.

How about a SEARCH for people that have Hundreds or Thousands of recordings?

I think that there is NOTHING that YOU dislike about ANYTHING Tivo does!!!

Yes, little rant...too bad.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, little rant...too bad.


You really need to use more misplaced commas.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

JACKASTOR said:


> That's not at all a correct statement and you know it.


Guess I forgot the smiley face


----------



## stile99 (Feb 27, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> You really need to use more misplaced commas.


I'm more of a FAN of the RANDOM CAPS.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

stile99 said:


> I'm more of a FAN of the RANDOM CAPS.


That should be "Random Caps".


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Tivo Online SUCKS!!! If they fixed it MAYBE some people would not complain about this stupidity of what they have done with Tivo to Tivo transfers.
> 
> Load ALL files in one page WITHOUT having to scroll Continuously to see more entries.
> 
> ...


??? Load all the files? That wouldn't work. The font would be too tiny to read when you have hundreds of recordings on the screen at once.

And you can sort either by date or by name. So it isn't difficult to find anything. And as you scroll down you don't need to wait since the shows pop up basically in an instant.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I just let it sit for over 2 minutes (it was going a while before I started the stopwatch), and it's still showing the blue spinning wheel...

No progress at all.. kmttg at least show you progress, and getting my now playing on my phone is USUALLY very very fast (though yes you have to scroll down to show more).


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> You really need to use more misplaced commas.


There is Absolutely Nothing wrong with that last line...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> ??? Load all the files? That wouldn't work. The font would be too tiny to read when you have hundreds of recordings on the screen at once.
> 
> And you can sort either by date or by name. So it isn't difficult to find anything. And as you scroll down you don't need to wait since the shows pop up basically in an instant.


I think someone is smoking something if you cannot understand the complaints. Is your first paragraph (second too) a joke?

Try using it when you have over ONE THOUSAND recordings. So many Tivo, Inc lovers in here who think they walk on water coding wise.

So to explain more *simply*, I rarely come across a web page that does NOT buffer a whole table instantly when there are many entries.

*And again, the ridiculous (wrong) grammar comments from many (you are excused Joe )...*


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> I think someone is smoking something if you cannot understand the complaints. Is your first paragraph (second too) a joke?
> 
> Try using it when you have over ONE THOUSAND recordings. So many Tivo, Inc lovers in here who think they walk on water coding wise.
> 
> ...


I only have a few hundred recordings on each of my main TiVos(A 3TB Roamio on OTA and a 4TB Bolt on FiOS). Not over 1000 shows on each box. But with a few hundred they almost pop up instantly as you scroll down on the TiVo Online website.. This is from my work PC and my Home PC. Which both have GigE internet pipes.
I would have close to 1000 if I didn't use Plex to transfer most of my recordings to a PC dedicated to kmttg and Plex.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> Not over 1000 shows on each box. But with a few hundred they almost pop up instantly as you scroll down on the TiVo Online website..


I just tested it with my 2TB XL4 with 462 recordings on it and the same thing happens. I even tried it by date and alpha order. PC here too. The speed has nothing to with anything really. I should be able to scroll (actually drag the slider down) to the bottom of the list without resetting the mouse position. That would be normal. Also it has been sitting for many minutes already and still have to drag it by pieces. I don't know much about HTML, but other websites work the normal way. Oh well!


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, I can't seem to go to online.tivo.com and transfer shows from my non-Hydra Roamio to my Hydra Bolt. I go through all the steps to transfer and then check my To Do List and nothing is transferring. Is this another Hydra issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kcejo said:


> Well, I can't seem to go to online.tivo.com and transfer shows from my non-Hydra Roamio to my Hydra Bolt. I go through all the steps to transfer and then check my To Do List and nothing is transferring. Is this another Hydra issue?


First, the transfer dialog has a second box to confirm the transfer. But lately, I seem to get two copies. I have never had a transfer problem other than the two copy issue that is recent.

Try a transfer the other way to check the TDL.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes, I confirm the transfer. Just tested the transfer going the other way and it works, went really fast, too. So, apparently it's only a problem with transferring from non-Hydra to Hydra. Weird.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kcejo said:


> Yes, I confirm the transfer. Just tested the transfer going the other way and it works, went really fast, too. So, apparently it's only a problem with transferring from non-Hydra to Hydra. Weird.


I transferred a lot of stuff that way. I'll have to test it since it is possible something broke.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just transferred from my TE3 Roamio to my TE4 Roamio. Saw the TDL go active almost immediately.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> First, the transfer dialog has a second box to confirm the transfer. But lately, I seem to get two copies. I have never had a transfer problem other than the two copy issue that is recent.
> 
> Try a transfer the other way to check the TDL.


YES, me too! What's the extra copy all about???


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> YES, me too! What's the extra copy all about???


Please don't ask me to explain TiVo Online. But, two copies are better than none.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

samccfl99 said:


> I just tested it with my 2TB XL4 with 462 recordings on it ... I should be able to scroll (actually drag the slider down) to the bottom of the list without resetting the mouse position. That would be normal. Also it has been sitting for many minutes already and still have to drag it by pieces. I don't know much about HTML, but other websites work the normal way. Oh well!


What version of Chrome or Edge browser are you using?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

CloudAtlas said:


> What version of Chrome or Edge browser are you using?


Hi, thanks for the reply. I use Opera because it is the best browser to use when there are dozens of Flash ads, etc. I just tried it with Chrome and it seemed much faster. Then I went back to Opera and it too seems a lot faster. I have used it (for xfrs only) many times and it never was this fast. Mind you, it still does not load the whole table at once (my RP has over 1000 recordings), but I have never seen it load the sections this fast. Maybe someone looked at the coding and made a change. Who knows with Tivo, Inc.

Thanks for taking the time.


----------

